# Jig-Haken selber gießen



## hobbyist (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

da meine Jigkopf Vorräte langsam wieder schwinden nach den ganzen Hängern im Rhein wollte ich jetzt dazu über gehen mir die Dinger selber zu gießen.
Ist ja an sich gar nicht schwer.
Haken gibt es das Stück ja für ca 15 cent.
Gießofen für ca 70€.
Blei bekomme ich für umsonst.
Gussformen gibts für um die 50€.
Das ganze möchten wir uns zu 3. zulegen. Da kosten die Sachen ja alle gleich nur noch 1/3 :vik:
Habe nur das Problem mit der Gussform. 
Da habe ich noch keine richtige gefunden. Nach ein paar Stunden Googeln sollen die Do-It Formen ja ganz gut sein.
Die gibt es nur leider nicht in der Größe die ich brauche. Ich fische meistens mit 3/0 oder 4/0 haken und so zwischen 10 und 21 Gramm. 
Bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer Rudkopf-Form in die 3/0 - 4/0 und vielleicht auch noch kleinere Haken passen mit 10 bis 21 Gramm Formen.
Haken sind ja eigentlich alle die VMC 5150 glaube das sind auch die Standart Haken, die es im Laden gibt.
Passen in die Formen noch andere außer die 5150?
Gibt es vielleicht noch andere Formen, die ihr empfehlen könnt und habt ihr sonst noch irgend welche Tipps zum gießen?
Vielen dank schon mal im Voraus.

Beste grüße


----------



## jkc (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Hi, hier ist die Form die Du suchst (nicht von DoIt):

4-30g
Hakengröße 1-4/0
http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/F135-Rundkopfjig


Edit: Nr. 123 geht vielleicht auch, die Kopfgewichte lassen sich leicht variiren, wenn das Blei am Hakenschaft entfernt oder gar nicht mitgegossen wird.

Grüße JK


----------



## hobbyist (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Ja aber die haben am Schaft leider keinen Haken um dem Gummifisch zu fixieren wie bei den Do It Formen.

Die Formen die man in den USA bekommt sind ja für die Eagle Claw Haken gemacht.
Haben die die gleiche Größe wie die VMC Haken und passen die VMC haken da auch rein wenn man das Öhr in der Form ein wenig ausfräst?


----------



## chris1974 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Dafür ist der "Drahthaken" da.


----------



## hobbyist (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

ja ich weiß.
Habe damit aber immer das Problem, dass ich den Gummifisch total kaputt reiße, wenn ich den jigkopf mal wechseln muss...
Und ich denke das das viel zu umständlich ist sich die Dinger zu biegen.
Dan kann man besser einfach Haken rein klappe zu und voll gießen.


----------



## chris1974 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Von welcher Anzahl an Jighaken reden wir jetzt? Wegen 50 Stück pro Jahr rentiert sich das selber gießen meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich, zumal 100 4/0er 5150 mit 21g grad mal ~40€ kosten


----------



## hobbyist (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

ne ich denke mindestens das doppelte.
habe die letzen 3-4 Monate schon um die 50 Jigköpfe versenkt.
Und da ich das mit einem Freund zusammen machen möchte, der auch immer viel unterwegs ist und mit den Jigköpfen anfüttert denke ich schon das wir so an die 200 -300 Jiköpfe kommen evtl auch mehr.


Edit:

Bei ca 100€ anschaffungspreis und bei einem Hakenpreis von ca 14 cent würde sich das ganze gegenüber eines Ladenpreises von 1€ ab ca 110 Jigköpfen Rechnen.
wenn ich von einem Internetpreis von ca 50 Cent ausgehe halt erst ab ca 220 Stück. Aber da komme wir zu 2. im Jahr locker dran ^^


----------



## racoon (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Bei Angeldomäne gibts ne Gußform mit 4,7,10,14 und 17g -Nestern für billig Geld. Zur Not etwas nacharbeiten. Damit solltest Du gut gerüstet sein. Die hab ich selbst im Einsatz. Und die paar schwereren Köpfe die ich im Rhein brauche kauf ich zu.


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Hi!
Ich besitze dutzende Formen und giesse recht viel - die von Your Mold sind schon sehr gut brauchbar.
Petri


----------



## hobbyist (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Machst du da auch so einen Haken rein um den gummifisch zu fixieren oder lässt du da einfach den blanken Schenkel?
Die von Your Mold kosten ja auch nicht so viel 

Gruß


----------



## rhinefisher (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Hi!
Ich lasse alles wie es ist - man kann die Formen aber so modifizieren, daß man einen zusätslichen Draht mit eingiessen kann.. .
Petri


----------



## magnus12 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Die your-mold Formen haben ein eher enges Fenster zwischen "heiß genug um sauber zu gießen"  einerseits und "zu heiß um sie anfzufassen" andererseits. Wenn man sich nicht die Mühe macht Griffe und Scharniere anzubringen lohnen die sich nur für kleinere Stückzahlen mittlerer Qualität bzw. Testserien neuer Köpfe. Vor allem die Eingüße sind sehr groß damit die Leute auch mit halbwarmen Formen ein paar Exemplare rausbekommen, da muß man viel nacharbeiten. Man kann alle Formen leicht mit einem Dremel  modifizieren z.B. um die großen VMC-Hakenöhre aufzunehmen. Zum Üben eignen sich die billigen your-mold-formen. 

Zum Preis für die Ausrüstung bitte eine Dunstabzugshaube und eine Schutzbrille hinzurechnen und Vorsicht mit geborgenen Bleigegenständen wie Wirbelbleien oder Pilkern die schon mal längere Zeit im Wasser waren: winzige Einschlüsse können im Topf explodieren.  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## hobbyist (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Danke für den Tipp
Habe aber schon dran gedacht und werde das wohl draußen oder in der Werkstatt mit einem Scheiß abzugsystem machen.

Finde die Do It Formen vom Handling her auch viel ansprechender als die your-mold Formen.
Nur leider lassen sich mit einer Form nicht alle meine Gewichtswünsche abdecken :q daher müssten es schon 2 werden für die Rundköpfe  oder eine Erie Jig Form.
Leider gibt es die Formen auch nicht gebraucht. 
Habe bis jetzt nur die Amerikanischen gefunden wo nur die Eagle Claw Haken rein gehen aber die fallen deutlich kleiner aus als die VMC.
Ein 4/0er Eagle claw ist nur so gro0 wie ein 3/0 VMC #t


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*



hobbyist schrieb:


> oder in der Werkstatt mit einem Scheiß abzugsystem machen.



Abzugsystem aufn Werkstatt internen Klo? Praktisch [emoji23]


----------



## hobbyist (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::q:q:q:q:q

Natürlich *"SCHWEIß"* :vik:
(nicht das erste mal das ich das "W" bei dem Schei** wort vergessen habe )


Gruß


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Selber gießen klingt nich uninteressant; bislang hielt mich immer davon ab, dass es kaum Formen gibt, mit denen sich ein bestimmtes Gewicht gießen lässt.
Normal bekommt man(wie bei bleigussformen.de) Formen die von z.B. 7,5 gramm, 10 Gramm über 15 Gramm bis 20 Gramm  in einem Rutsch zu gießen ermöglichen.
Aber es gibt keine Formen mit denen ich in einem Durchgang 5- 6 Stück Jigköpfe oder mehr von einem Gewicht(sagen wir 12,5 Gramm) gießen kann. Nur das wäre für mich interessant!#c


----------



## hobbyist (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Doch die gibt es auch aber bisher habe ich die nur bei Do-it Molds auf der Homepage gesehen, bei Amerikanischen Anbietern oder als gebrauchte, die wahrscheinlich auch aus Amerika kommen.
Gibt auch Formen bei denen du nur 2 verschiedene Gewichtsgrößen hast wie z.b 12 und 17 Gramm oder so
Bei Amazon.com gibt es zum Beispiel welche kosten aber alle so um die 35$ da kommt dann aber noch Versand und ich meine 19% durch den Zoll drauf.


----------



## Micha383 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*



hobbyist schrieb:


> Bei Amazon.com gibt es zum Beispiel welche kosten aber alle so um die 35$ da kommt dann aber noch Versand und ich meine 19% durch den Zoll drauf.



Falls bei den Amis bestellt wird, solltest du daran denken das auf die gesamte Rechnung Zoll drauf kommt, sprich alles inkl. Versandkosten wird verzollt.

Mit welchem Steuersatz verzollt wird ist abhängig davon unter was die Formen laufen. Aber da musst du mal schauen oder beim Zoll freundlich nachfragen (normal sehr hilfsbereit, zumindest bei mir) ob sie dir eine Liste oder was in der Art haben mit den verschiedenen Versteuerungssätzen.
Dann kannst du es vorher recht genau ausrechnen.
Je nach dem wie der Wechselkurs ist, bei mir war es bisher so, wenn der Wechselkurs beim Zoll besser als bei der Bestellung haben se den für mich besseren genommen. Ach und bei mir kannst du beim Zoll nur Bar bezahlen.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

HI,
ich habe mir damals eine Form bauen lassen.
Link zum Bericht schicke ich dir per PM, da ich nicht weißt, ob ich Links zu anderen Foren hier posten darf.

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## rhinefisher (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Hi!
@ magnus
Es gibt Leute, die giessen etliche Tonnen Blei im Jahr gewerblich mit den Formen vom Gerold... .
Schau z.B. mal in den Askari Katalog... .
Professionelle Gußformen haben meist keine Griffe, sondern werden mit Kokillenzangen gehalten.. .
So schlecht sind diese Your Mold Formen nicht.. .
Petri


----------



## magnus12 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Professionelle Gußformen haben meist keine Griffe, sondern werden mit Kokillenzangen gehalten.. .
> i



Und wie bekommt man die Form 245 mal pro Sitzung in diese Zangen hinein? Schweißerhandschuhe aus, Haken einlegen, Schweißerhandschuhe an? 

Ich finde die do-it Molds ideal für den mittleren Hausgebrauch. Wenn ich sie in den USA bestelle kosten die meistens ca. 35$. Mit Versand und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer sind das ca. 45 Euro. Meist kann man dann direkt loslegen, manchmal sind kleine Korrekturen nötig. 
Das gilt für günstige, in Serie gegossene Formen. Eine spezielle Form von einem gewerblichen Anbieter fräsen zu lassen kostet i.d.R. nicht unter 300 Euro, Ausgang ungewiß.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Und wie bekommt man die Form 245 mal pro Sitzung in diese Zangen hinein? Schweißerhandschuhe aus, Haken einlegen, Schweißerhandschuhe an?



Nö, Du  ziehst nur den linken Handschuh an. Mit rechts giesst Du und legst die Haken ein.

Mehr Infos zum selbergiessen gibt es in dem Forum von Michael Gerold:
http://www.angler-info.eu/


----------



## jaiko (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Ich benutze die F50-Form vom Gerold und habe bei denen das Öhr mit dem Dremel soweit bearbeitet, dass da auch EagleClaw-Haken in der Grösse 4/0 reinpassen. Das geht gut.


----------



## siloaffe (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Hab mich lange und breit mit dem thema auseinander gesetzt, mMn lohnt das selber giessen mit VMC Haken nicht. 
Wenn man alles incl energie zum schmelzen arbeit etc zusammen rechnet kannst sie auch fertig kaufen. 
Wenn ich mir schon die Arbeit mache nehm ich auch wirklich gute Haken Die VMC sind nicht schlecht aber in 3/0 zu weich und in 4/0 ist mir der Haken fürs Zanderangeln einfach viel zu lang. 

Zudem hab ich mir meine Formen selber gebaut bzw umgebaut und kann 7-8 Jigs einer Gewichtsklasse (10,12,14,17,20,24g) auf ein mal giessen. 
Um sie einfacher auseinander halten zu können wechselt bei jedem gewicht die Form (Football, Rund, Football, Rund......)


----------



## jkc (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Hab mich lange und breit mit dem thema auseinander gesetzt, mMn lohnt das selber giessen mit VMC Haken nicht.
> Wenn man alles incl energie zum schmelzen arbeit etc zusammen rechnet kannst sie auch fertig kaufen.



Hm, also da würde ich gerne die Rechnung sehen, so wie ich das damals kalkuliert habe, hatte ich nach ca. 100 Abgüssen zumindest die Form schon wieder ausgeglichen. Ich habe aber Energiekosten und Arbeitskraft nicht mit gerechnet. Energiekosten halte ich auch für quatsch; 2h mit ner 2KW Herdplatte kosten wieviel? Keine 60 Cent? Da habe ich aber schon über 100 Abgüsse durch...
Arbeistkraft, nunja - ist mein Hobby.

Wenn auch die Preise für Jighaken damals andere waren, Tommys Shop war da noch nicht so weit. 

Zur "Goldgrube" wurde das selber gießen dann mit den Formen für große Karpfenbleie und 10/0er VMC, da reicht schon ne Hand voll Abgüsse und die Formen sind "wieder eingespielt".

Auch bei den VMC-Haken bin ich anderer Meinung, sowohl 3/0 wie auch 4/0 vollkommen zandertauglich, und das schon über 10 Jahre.

Grüße JK


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Also ohne die Karpfenbleie hätte ich mir das Hobby Bleigießen nicht zugelegt, mit den Jighaken alleine ging meine Rechnung auch nicht auf. Aber durch die Karpfenbleie rechnet sich das schon. Nach einiger Zeit hatte ich sogar dieses Teil http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Lee-Giessofen-Schmelzofen-IV-5-kg draußen. Allerdings war meiner 50€ günstiger. Gleiches Modell. Ist aber schon paar Jahre her.

Seit zwei drei Jahren machen meine engsten Kumpels und ich einen Bleigießtag meistens kurz nach Neujahr und da Gießen wir etliche Bleie und veredeln die mit Sand oder Lackieren sie in verschiedenen Farben. 

Muss halt jeder selbst wissen und durchrechnen. Ist wie beim Boilies Rollen man weiß einfach das man es selbst gemacht hat. Für mich bringt das einfach diese 5% mehr vertrauen in die Dinge die ich benutze.


----------



## siloaffe (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

100 3/0er Vmc       13,90€ 
Blei für 100 Jigs     ~5,00€ 
1 Kartusche Gas    ~1,50€    
                           =                       20,40€ + Arbeit + Versand + Form etc 

100 3/0er Fertige Jigs bekommst im Netz für 29,-€ und bei Abnahme von größeren Mengen kannst noch rabat raus handeln. 


Zur Qualität: 
Wie gesagt sie sind bei nem Preis von ca 29ct der fertige Jig Preis/Leistung ok, aber wenn ich mir die Arbeit mache nehm ich wirklich gute Haken wie sie in den Fox, Owner..... Jigs sind. 
Die VMC Aberdeen sind von der Form her gut aber MIR nicht stabil genug Weis jetzt nicht wie es bei denen preislich aussieht.


----------



## ayron (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Klar taugen die VMC, aber andere Hersteller haben deutlich bessere (Verhältnis Länge zu Hakenschenkel und Schärfe) Haken im Angebot.
So ein 5" Sea Shad würde ich gerne von der Länge an einem 3/0 VMC fischen, aber durch den kleinen Bogen macht das keinen vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck.


----------



## siloaffe (1. August 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*



ayron schrieb:


> Klar taugen die VMC, aber andere Hersteller haben deutlich bessere (Verhältnis Länge zu Hakenschenkel und Schärfe) Haken im Angebot.
> So ein 5" Sea Shad würde ich gerne von der Länge an einem 3/0 VMC fischen, aber durch den kleinen Bogen macht das keinen vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck.




Ganz meine Rede! 
Hier mal n 4/0er von mir im Vergleich mit nem 4/0er VMC







Zudem sind die 3/0er nicht gerade die stabielsten, hab 2 richtig gute Fische verloren die mir den Haken aufgebogen haben. Das war der punkt als ich das suchen und schlussendlich auch das giessen angefangen hab.....


----------



## ragbar (2. August 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Mir sind die VMC's auch zu lang und zu schlapp. Beim Dorscheln hab ich den 5/0 immer wieder aufgebogen....an einer 80gr Rute.

 Wo bekommt man bessere Haken? Geht das auch ohne US/China/sonstwo-Bestellung ganz normal in irgendeinem dt. Shop?


----------



## siloaffe (2. August 2015)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

In de ists seeehr schwer gute nd bezahlbare Haken zu finden!


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Jig-Haken selber gießen*

Hy 
Kannst Du selber bauen mit silikon Abformmasse HT.
Damit kannst alles exakt nachbauen. Mache ich seid Jahren geht alles!
LG
Rudi


----------

